# electric rc



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i was just wondering im geting any electric rc truck, stadiun or mt i want what should i get should i get certain things please let me know max price $500


----------



## T4sforme (Dec 31, 2007)

That depends on what you want to do. Just bash= get a emaxx or something like that. Want to race = get a team associated t4.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

IDK if you like gas but Traxxas just put up there Limited Edition 2008 Revo.
I really like the new Traxxas rustler with the Brushless. Also one of the best trucks I have seen this year is the new XXX-T with the new Losi brushless already equipt just add battery and go comes with JR radio and all the good stuff very clean and fast truck.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

im looking for speed and durability something i can bash with and race and win


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

mac,

if you plan to race/win, I'd visit the track you plan to run at and see what combinations they are running. (Type of truck, type of motor/battery combo, body, etc.)

That way you don't pick something up and put a motor/battery in it that doesn't fit within the rules of your track...


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i just wanna race with my friends down the street theres not any near by tracks anyways


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

mac3194 said:


> i just wanna race with my friends down the street theres not any near by tracks anyways


Sounds like the Brushless Rustler, is the truck just for you:thumbsup:


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah i was thinking about stanpede vxl but i whent ny local hobby shop and told them .they said to get a regular stAmpede xl5 and then to get an 5000mah amd a super brain does that sound right . is there any thing else i should get let me know
?


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

mac3194 said:


> yeah i was thinking about stanpede vxl but i whent ny local hobby shop and told them .they said to get a regular stAmpede xl5 and then to get an 5000mah amd a super brain does that sound right . is there any thing else i should get let me know
> ?



If you are going with a LiPo battery, there are better/less expensive options then the Super Brain.

The super Brain does not charge with CC CV (Constant Current Constant Voltage). There have been problems (fires) using the Super Brain, some battery manufactures advise against the Super Brain because of the CC CV issue.

I have a Super Brain 977 I only use for my NiMh batteries (works excellant). I use a Integy 16x307 (about $60) and a Blinky balancer (about $25) and am very happy with this setup for my LiPos.

Check out your local Hobby shop to see what brand of truck they stock parts and hop ups for.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

im not not ready to get into lipo yet maybe down the road thou


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

mac3194 said:


> yeah i was thinking about stanpede vxl but i whent ny local hobby shop and told them .they said to get a regular stAmpede xl5 and then to get an 5000mah amd a super brain does that sound right . is there any thing else i should get let me know
> ?


Stampede is WAY to top heavy for any racing. It is fast.. and cheap.. but not very stable.
I would at the very least go with a Rustler. 
Get the best you can afford.
The T4 or XXXT RTR are very good trucks.
BUT... the best bang for you buck in RC is the EMaxx. On Road or off.. you can't beat it. You will spend ALL of your $500 with batteries and charger.. but it is worth it.
Super Brain charge is just OK. I would go with a Integy 16X3. or 16X4 They are a great charger at a good price.
Make sure you get AC/DC.
Also make sure you get at least 3000 Mah Nickle Metal Hydride batteries. Anything less than that and you will be disappointed with run times. 

What do you friends have? If you get the same as them, you can swap parts if needed.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

the emaxx looks pretty cool


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

mac3194 said:


> the emaxx looks pretty cool


The Emaxx is Awesome!!! The new design is great. (gray Chassis) but the old design is fantastic too. The old vehicle has a 2 speed shift from the radio. 
You can find used ones for a good price in the swap and sell section here and on other web sites. 
Make sure if you buy used, you buy a Wide Maxx.
Let us know what you end up with.
Dan


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

im still not shure what im going to get but its eather a savage 4.6 or the stampede xl5with 5000mah batterys and a super brain i might get one of thes hopefully sunday im very anxious


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

mac, your local hobby dealer has you duped!!If you get a stampede, or rustler get the vxl, not the xl5. I say this for 2 main reasons. 1- the vxl version is brushless.That means no brushed motors to go bad.BUT the vxl speed control will run ANY TYPE OF MOTOR ON THE MARKET, so if yyou want to go racing, you can run a brushed motor, or a 17.5 novak.Or if you want to go mach 1 you can use a mamba max motor. Reason #2, The VXL version comes with beefed up tranny gears to handle the brushless power.that means you will spend less money on repair parts in the long run. AND there is actually a 3rd reason. The VXL systems are the only brushed/ brushless speed controls built to handle 11.1V li-po power, that makes the vxls the most versitile units on the market. Not to mention they have a training mode built into them so until you get the hang of diving it limits the top end to make it more controlable. so truly the VXL version is going to be the most bang for your buck. on the charger the super brain is a fine charger. Youcould definitely do alot worse, as for the battery, what brand of battery is he taling about at 5,000 mah? that means LONG runtimes that would fry the sealed can brushed motor in the xl5 versions in no time. If you plan on just bashing look at a little more affordable battery like a 3300, or 3800 mah battery.you could buy 2 of these batteries for the price of 1 of the 5000mah.plusThey are not nearly as tempremental to maintain as the higher mah cells.So unless you are pretty well versed in battery maintenance you can kill a high mah battery really fast if you dont take care of them properly.also do yourself a favor since your on a budget, go to www.towerhobbies.com who just happen to sell the very items you are talking about.they run discount sales on the website like buy 125.00 worth of stuff and get 15.00 off. so if your going to spend 500.00 do it in 4 orders if you can. that way it will save you 60.00 over all. They have fast shipping and a 30 day noquestions asked return policy.so if you dont like what you ordered just call them and tell them your returning it and they will send you a return label so you wont even have to pay to ship it back.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

420 tech thanks for all the info i think im going to get the stampede vxl whats the top speed with a 5000mah batt any other things i should know


----------

